# ammonia lock homeade?



## mrodge (Nov 13, 2004)

its there any hosue hold porduct that lowers ammonia, its an emergeny and its abotu 11 all pet stores around me are closed


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Nope. Water changes are your friend right now. Do a big 50% change


----------



## CTREDBELLY (Apr 8, 2005)

how high is your ammonia? is the tank fully cycled or being cycled, also how long has your ammonia been high and make sure u have no rotting food or dead fish in the tank do a 40-50% water change and a good gravel vac at the same time to remove as much ammonia as u can so they can survive over night. AmmoLock will NOT reduce your ammonia just prevent it from going higher till the bacteria can consume it, water changes (dilute the ammonia) for now and ESTABLISHED filter media are your best bet

also if u have any filters that are established throw those on the tank.

my Nitrites were at 5.0PPM at the start of the day i threw in the media baskets of bio-media from my ehiem 2227 canister into the tank and i i have a reading JUST under 0.25PPM for 8hours thats impressive. my nitrates were also at 160ppm now they are at 5ppm established filter media will work wonders litrally overnight much faster than bio-spira.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

CTREDBELLY said:


> my nitrates were also at 160ppm
> [snapback]1070899[/snapback]​


160ppm? That is insanity. I've never tested water from anyone's tank with nitrates that high! Do you receive nitrates through your tap water or something?


----------



## smithgrind_who (Mar 26, 2004)

CTREDBELLY said:


> my Nitrites were at 5.0PPM at the start of the day i threw in the media baskets of bio-media from my ehiem 2227 canister into the tank and i i have a reading JUST under 0.25PPM for 8hours thats impressive. my nitrates were also at 160ppm now they are at 5ppm established filter media will work wonders litrally overnight much faster than bio-spira.
> [snapback]1070899[/snapback]​


I am just curious but how does established filter media lower nitrAtes? Since nitrAtes are the end result of the cycle process, the best way to lower it is through water changes.


----------



## CTREDBELLY (Apr 8, 2005)

to the 2 before me i have NO idea.

no i have 0 trates out of the tap but when i tested this morning i had 5ppm of trites and 160 trates how they dropped i have no idea im just going by what the test told me.

gimme a few mins and i will test right now and post results

also i never had nitrate problems in my tank even after 3 weeks between water changes it never got above 20ppm

today:

Ammonia: 0PPM
NitRITES: 0PPM
NiTRATES: 0PPM <~~~~~ this 1 has me STUMPPED!!!!!


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

CTREDBELLY said:


> to the 2 before me i have NO idea.
> 
> no i have 0 trates out of the tap but when i tested this morning i had 5ppm of trites and 160 trates how they dropped i have no idea im just going by what the test told me.
> 
> ...


Get a new test kit. Nitrates dont drop like that...no matter what you do. Or take some water into the lfs and have them test it.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Definitely sounds like your test kit is not performing as it should be. I would invest in a new one if I were you.


----------



## oojit (Feb 24, 2005)

0 nirtates? i'm pretty sure thats impossible unless you just added distilled water only.


----------



## Aaronic (Apr 22, 2005)

Mettle said:


> CTREDBELLY said:
> 
> 
> > my nitrates were also at 160ppm
> ...


I was feeding my RBP quite a lot and becuase of the small tank size i checked nitrates and it was very difficult to tell what it was, but I bet it was around 160.

The comparison chart looks almost identical from 40 to 160 but after several huge water changes im sure its down to about 20 now.


----------



## CTREDBELLY (Apr 8, 2005)

its not the kit i got the same reading from 2 diffrent kits


----------

